# How to: DIY Black Rings (rear)



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

This is a follow up to my last thread; the teaser of my black Audi rings. Not really much of a DIY, but more like how i did it. Almost a step by step, but i skipped out on the painting process.

NOTE: I am not responsible for any damage you may do to your own car(s). This is simply a documentation of how i did everything. Perform at your own risk. Besides that, it's pretty simple.
















You'll need to set off some time to do all of this, as it is a bit time consuming.

Heres what you need (listed supplies for the install only):








BTW, i suggest you use fishing line instead of floss...the floss kept breaking.

Here's a before pic, which you all are familiar with:::









Here we go. First, i bought an extra emblem, with the adhesive backing and all:::









Then you paint it black (or whatever color you wish). I sanded it a bit, then prepped it by wiping it with alcohol. Sprayed it with about 4 coats of gloss black, then hit it with about 3 coats of clear coat. Wait about 10 mins between each coat. Just read the directions on the can...







. Here's the end result:::









Before i debaged the rear of the original emblem, i put masking tape around it, to mark where to put the black emblem...as a guide. This is how i got it perfectly aligned in the center:::









First step i did in debadging the original eblem was to heat it up first with a blowdryer/heatgun..w/e..to soften the adhesive backing:::









Once that's done, you take the floss/fishing line and you do the actual debadging by sliding it up and down with a sideward pulling motion..to remove the original emblem:::









After that, you'll be left with the foam adhesive backing that came off of the emblem, but was still left on your trunk hatch:::









To remove that, i peeled it off; again, heating it up to soften it.  *THIS IS THE LONGEST PART!!! * . After removing the most of that, there will still be some left..but don't worry...You can take that off by taking some Goo Gone to it. This will soften it even more, and you can remove it by scraping it off with a cloth or something. After that, i prepped the area for placement of the black emblem by waxing it. 









CONGRATULATIONS!!! You are now debadged. That was the hard part...

Here's what it should look like:::









Place the new black badge on by centering it within the guidelines (tape) you initially placed to help you:::









Press it on really well..make sure it won't come off. Here it is after placing it:::









Remove the tape, step back, take a gander, give yourself a pat on the back, and SMILE!!! You now got a sick lookin black audi rings badge on the back instead of the plain old chrome one. Did i mention it looked SICK?!?!














:::









There you go..and that's all there is to it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 11:22 PM 5/16/2007_


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

Kudos to you for showing off your plate #
And also, great DIY! What paint and clearcoat did you use?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

hmm..there were a few cans laying around..but there was some paint from walmart..and some rustoleum. both worked well. not sure which i used for this tho.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: How to: DIY Black Rings (Ultimatetaba)*

very nice- now some pics of the entire car


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

yeah, definitely. I'm due for a shoot..here's one of the whole car, but before the black rings.


----------



## AudiMane (Aug 13, 2006)

lookin good jason! I think im gunna do a chromish black like lexus on both of my audi badges, where did you buy the new badges?


_Modified by AudiMane at 3:28 AM 5/17/2007_


----------



## mattrazzo (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (A32Have)*

First let me say that looks awesome. I'm adding this to my project list.

_Quote, originally posted by *A32Have* »_Kudos to you for showing off your plate #

And this is something I have yet to understand. Why when people post pictures do they blur out thier plate number? What could someone possibly do with that information? And don't you think there about a 1,000X more people that see that plate everyday unobscured?
I'm just trying to understand the logic...


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

yeah, lol. that's the same way i look at it. it's just a waste of time. lol..might as well just take em off for good so NOBODY can see them. but then again..i already got a ticket for that.







lol


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

looks very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what suspension do you have?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







. i have the neuspeed sports.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: How to: DIY Black Rings (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
After that, i prepped the area for placement of the black emblem by waxing it. 


Looking good. Except I would highly advise against waxing the area prior to sticking on the new emblem. You want to strip the surface of all debris, wax, etc to promote adhesion.


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

for any of you guys asking about blocking the plate, it was discussed in another thread. the reason people do that here is because there is a possibility of a dealership member being able to link your car to all of the modifications you have done to your car. if you have your plate displayed up here and then go into great detail about your chip, catless exhaust, wastegate tweak and nitrous oxide system + explaining how to do 5k launches with dsg, audi of america could take a look and there goes your warranty mitsubishi has been perusing the evo forums to try and nail people for going to drag races and upgrading their cars in ways that would void the warranty.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

thanks guys...that's some good lookin out. now we know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

Hi, looks great, I'm lazy, where do you buy the replacement rings?
Congrats


----------



## RA3-300 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: How to: DIY Black Rings (Ultimatetaba)*

Wicked job, very cool!


----------



## dhltal (May 25, 2006)

nice job! i never thought about putting tape before removing the emblem as a template. great idea.


----------



## raduga_nine (Oct 13, 2006)

Looking great with that tint on red.
I had some body work done and the shop put my emblem back on really low, about 1cm from the bottom edge! So I may have to try this procedure. I'm not sure how black-on-lava-gray would look, though...


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

loooking good... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
im thinking of blacking out both the rings and the 2.0T for my ibis white.


----------



## kevin911 (Nov 11, 2002)

thats HOT, I'm sooo thinking about this.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

. and raduga..remember, it isn't really limited to black. you can paint it pink even.







.







. thanks for all your feedback guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (mattrazzo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattrazzo* »_First let me say that looks awesome. I'm adding this to my project list.
And this is something I have yet to understand. Why when people post pictures do they blur out thier plate number? What could someone possibly do with that information? And don't you think there about a 1,000X more people that see that plate everyday unobscured?
I'm just trying to understand the logic...









Well, do you have a piece of paper on your car listing all your mods you have inside? 
If your a thief, all you have to do is find all the A3's in this forum in a certain area - Orange County-CA for example. Then find those with a mod list and posted plate. Then play the waiting game.
It can actually be easier then the said above. Just go to one of the GTG's and pretend to be an enthusiast and ask "where do you live... work... etc"
Now, I wouldn't worry so much for the A3 as its not on the hot list. But I have met others who believe their car was stolen/stripped by the methods above.


----------



## kevin911 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Hi, looks great, I'm lazy, where do you buy the replacement rings?
Congrats

I got a set for my engine cover off Ebay for like $15CAD shipped from Brazil


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

lol..same here. did you order it recently? because if so, do NOT expect it to come ANY TIME SOON!







. man..they seriously take FOREVER to ship. i'm not buying from them anymore. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif. but yeah, that's the one i put on the back, so i'm putting the original on my engine cover.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

more pics [email protected]


----------



## kevin911 (Nov 11, 2002)

How long is long to you? I got mine from Brazil to Canada in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (kevin911)*

Thanks for the DIY Jason, I'm definitely doing this on the new TT. 
Are you going to be at the Thursday meet next week? I'd like to see how they came out in person.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

yeah, definitely more pics coming up. just havent had the chance yet. the rings took like freakin 3 weeks. goodness. but yeah, i'll most likely be there next thursday. i was there last thursday too.


----------



## denverlicious (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: How to: DIY Black Rings (Ultimatetaba)*

what did you use to glue the rings back on? you can't just use double sided tape you know? so what's the magic product?


----------



## AudiMane (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: How to: DIY Black Rings (denverlicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *denverlicious* »_what did you use to glue the rings back on? you can't just use double sided tape you know? so what's the magic product? 

they came with the tape on them i believe


_Modified by AudiMane at 11:33 PM 5-20-2007_


----------



## brodieone (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: How to: DIY Black Rings (Ultimatetaba)*

hey...im sorry if I missed it but can you send a link to where you bought the new rings for this DIY?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

reading is fundamental...


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: How to: DIY Black Rings (Ultimatetaba)*

Looking nice and sick!





























I'm wondering if I should do mine Gloss White to give contrast to my Lava Grey A3. Then throw on some whitewall tires to give it that "old school" look.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

thanks for the comments
here's a link to a listing for some rings similar to what i bought.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## brodieone (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

Thanks for the link! That is the one that I found, but they said 3 to 4 weeks for shipping! I don't want to wait that long. I am impatient! oh well. Thanks again


----------



## sdsponger (May 25, 2007)

*Re: How to: DIY Black Rings (Ultimatetaba)*

Great Car and DIY...Thanks
I see you are in CA, if you don't mind, what % tints do you have?
Thanks


----------



## brodieone (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: How to: DIY Black Rings (Ultimatetaba)*

ok, just a few more questions....these emblems are plastic I am assuming. am I correct? also, is sanding necessary? How much did you sand? what grain sand paper did you use. Lastly, If I was to just re-use my current badges like my A3 and 2.0T, is there a certain double sided tape to use in terms of thickness??? I appreciate all your input so far and look forward to hearing some more. Here are my options. Not sure which way to go between Options A and B

Option A - Black Rings Only








Option B - Black everything








Option C - Black Rings Silver Badges (I don't even like this but someone mentioned it)












_Modified by brodieone at 8:47 AM 12/13/2007_


----------



## 1sika3#2 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: How to: DIY Black Rings (brodieone)*

i currently rock option C...but it's fading on me of late...anyone have a DIY around for the front rings...assume it's the same...just having trouble figuring out how to take the front rings off..i'm fairly new to the tuning scene.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

i say go with option A. haha. of course, that's what i have. lol. i thought that was my car for a sec!







.
but in other news, yes, they are plastic, just like the ones on there currently. the ones they sell on ebay already have the adhesive backing on them, so that's alot more convenient; well, it was for me at least. if i knew of an emblem adhesive of some sort that could withstand weather conditions, i'd have done that instead..but as of now, i'm still in search of one. if i recall correctly, i HEARD that 3m makes adhesive for emblems. i'm not sure exactly how that works, but i haven't seen it myself. 
in my opinion, the rear looks really cluttered with all those little badges and such, which is the reason why i took everything off besides the rings.
as for removing the front rings, i believe you'd have to remove the whole grille, which requires removing the front bumper as well, to access the tabs that hold them in place. i was also considering painting my front rings black, but i don't think it's worth it, considering it will definitely chip off the black paint when it gets hit by rocks and pebbles, etc.
oh and uh...1sika3#2: you say your black rings are fading?? what paint did you use? did you clear coat them? you want to be sure to put on several layers of the gloss clear coat for protection and preservation. since i've done mine, they look just like the day when i first painted them.
on another note...it looks as if somebody tried to jack the black rings. not just any old way, or by means of traditional debadging (with floss, fishing line)...but it looks like somebody took a screwdriver and tried to pry it off, judging from the deep scratch the put in my paint and emblem

















_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 11:16 AM 12/13/2007_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

oh..and with the tint percentages..i'm not sure right now, i'll find out and get back to you on that. maybe i should put up new pics.







.
but if you're asking in terms of whether or not they're legal, they aren't. i've gotten pulled over already, in my first couple months of owning the car. ever since then, though, the cops don't bother. the guy who pulled me over just really didn't have anything better to do at 7:30 in the morning!












_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 11:30 AM 12/13/2007_


----------



## brodieone (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

Ultimatetaba - I must have done a good photoshop job then if I fooled you! haha. 
Also...Sorry to hassle you but you missed my sanding questions. Is it really necessary? If so, how much sanding do you do? Do you remove all of the original chrome paint? What grain size paper do you use. Thanks again.
I did find this.... http://www.3m.com/product/info....html but I assume i want to use some type of tape rather than this as this will pretty much seal the emblems permanently to the car rendering them impossible to remove with a hair dryer in the future.
by the way...sorry about the attempted theft. that really sucks. it would have been better if they knew what they were doing and actually took the time to remove it properly without scratching your car!!!!


_Modified by brodieone at 12:57 PM 12/13/2007_


----------



## brodieone (Oct 5, 2007)

i have 15% tint all the way around and so far haven't been hassled (knock on wood). It is def illegal in the front in Cali where I am located as well.


----------



## 1sika3#2 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
oh and uh...1sika3#2: you say your black rings are fading?? what paint did you use? did you clear coat them? you want to be sure to put on several layers of the gloss clear coat for protection and preservation. since i've done mine, they look just like the day when i first painted them.
on another note...it looks as if somebody tried to jack the black rings. not just any old way, or by means of traditional debadging (with floss, fishing line)...but it looks like somebody took a screwdriver and tried to pry it off, judging from the deep scratch the put in my paint and emblem
















_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 11:16 AM 12/13/2007_

o no..not fading...option C is fading on me...i dont like the black and chrome mix is what I meant...considering going to Option A here soon...and the front seems like a lot of work for just black rings...
when I did it..i layed 2 coats of primer, 3 coats of black, and 2 coats of clear....no way that baby will fade... :-D


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

yeah. lol. for sure. i was kinda like







haha. i was never a fan of chrome. that's why the stock grille right now is killing me whenever i look at my car. it's the only chrome piece on the exterior and if freakin throws off the whole look. 
i've been considering doing the front rings for a while now. it's not much the labor going into it..but more of the durability of it. maybe if i can get a shop to like...SUUUUUPPPEEERRRR paint those things to where it won't really take much damage from rocks, then i'd pull the trigger on it.


----------



## sdsponger (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

No worries, get back when ya can with the tint %'s...Thanks


----------



## sdsponger (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (brodieone)*

Nice...Thanks!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: How to: DIY Black Rings (sdsponger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdsponger* »_Great Car and DIY...Thanks
I see you are in CA, if you don't mind, what % tints do you have?
Thanks

20% up front, 5% in rear.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdsponger (May 25, 2007)

*Re: How to: DIY Black Rings (Ultimatetaba)*

Thanks bro


----------



## 1sika3#2 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_yeah. lol. for sure. i was kinda like







haha. i was never a fan of chrome. that's why the stock grille right now is killing me whenever i look at my car. it's the only chrome piece on the exterior and if freakin throws off the whole look. 
i've been considering doing the front rings for a while now. it's not much the labor going into it..but more of the durability of it. maybe if i can get a shop to like...SUUUUUPPPEEERRRR paint those things to where it won't really take much damage from rocks, then i'd pull the trigger on it.

yeah i'm hesitant to paint the front ones for the same reason. Lava Gray + Chrome was never a good match for me.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

i just painted the stock rings that came off my rear. i guess i'm just gonna put em on my engine cover since my dad doesn't want them on his A4.














. lol


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_and nitrous oxide system + explaining how to do 5k launches with dsg, 
 How do you do 5k launches with dsg?!?!


----------



## Ikedu (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

could just be the following part number
06C 103 940 B
That is the part number for the audi emblem on the 2.0L TDI and 3.2L in ETKA
Rear deck lid AUDI emblem
8E9 853 742 2ZZ


_Modified by Ikedu at 8:12 PM 4/15/2008_


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: How to: DIY Black Rings (Ultimatetaba)*

Ultimatetaba can you edit this thread and post a link to the video as well? Thanks!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: How to: DIY Black Rings (elevine17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elevine17* »_Ultimatetaba can you edit this thread and post a link to the video as well? Thanks!

As you request, sir. 
Link to Vid THREAD: http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3772211
Link to Vid (YouTube): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBbP1ul_vCY


----------



## mojoebrazil (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

what suspension are you running on this?







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (mojoebrazil)*

In that pic, I'm running Neuspeed Sport springs.


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

nice but when're you gonna do the front?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Shazam!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shazam!* »_nice but when're you gonna do the front?









The fronts have been done for quite a while now.


----------



## yanco (May 4, 2008)

I actually like the original wheels you had better...
(I know - I know - I'm old fashioned...)
Could you please confirm these were the OEM 17x7.5 16 Spoke 8P0601025AD (made for Audi by Ronal)?
These are the machine/grey (not the silver painted)
- right?
What kind of tyres do you have on them?
Thanks for your help!!
Alon


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (yanco)*

i'm not the owner of the red car but i can safely say those are the oem 16spoke


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_i'm not the owner of the red car but i can safely say those are the oem 16spoke

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
yanco, your IM has been replied to.


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

the car looks just awesome, im really impressed by how all those subtle changes create such a huge difference
great job


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (cokedrinker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cokedrinker* »_the car looks just awesome, im really impressed by how all those subtle changes create such a huge difference
great job


Thanks, man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 180hpto310hp (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_yeah. lol. for sure. i was kinda like







haha. i was never a fan of chrome. that's why the stock grille right now is killing me whenever i look at my car. it's the only chrome piece on the exterior and if freakin throws off the whole look. 
i've been considering doing the front rings for a while now. it's not much the labor going into it..but more of the durability of it. maybe if i can get a shop to like...SUUUUUPPPEEERRRR paint those things to where it won't really take much damage from rocks, then i'd pull the trigger on it.

maaco auto body and paint has this clear coat/clear bra spray they use. That would be perfect to use because they claim it's clear and smooth.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (180hpto310hp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *180hpto310hp* »_
maaco auto body and paint has this clear coat/clear bra spray they use. That would be perfect to use because they claim it's clear and smooth. 

omFG blast from the past!! haha.. good info.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Haha..yeah, great info. All paint work has been said and done already, by this point. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

